# Info for Delonghi Dedica users



## stratoyoda

Hi

I'd like to share something with Delonghi Dedica users.

Since purchasing said machine I have been unable to make a decent espresso no matter what I tried. To cut a long story short, I returned to the Deloghi Dedica video (the one with the guy who is an award winning Barista), and watched several times.

Then something caught my attention.

In his description he said to use "about" 7 grams for a single and 14 for a double, also I noticed that his measure (that comes with the machine was not full.

There has always been a problem loading the portafilla with those doses no matter how you tamp.

I dosed the double basket with 12 grams, pressed go button and was shocked, perfect thick crema and good tasting espresso ☕ Hope this helps others, sorry if this is not news, but it was to me.

Kind Regards


----------



## Bernard

Sorry for the dredge, just joined and came across this post, I've got myself a Dedica and am going through the process of learning how to make a decent espresso, looking to go non-pressured once I get a good grinder. Do you use scales for measuring or can you do it pretty much by eye?


----------



## MildredM

Welcome









Scales all the way!


----------



## DavecUK

Bernard said:


> Sorry for the dredge, just joined and came across this post, I've got myself a Dedica and am going through the process of learning how to make a decent espresso, looking to go non-pressured once I get a good grinder. Do you use scales for measuring or can you do it pretty much by eye?


I agree scales...it also saves getting coffee in your eye.


----------



## Bernard

Cheers folks, another one for the shopping list, this coffee lark is addictive, I'm already looking at chopping up my portafilter, getting a Rancilio(sp) steam wand and getting non-pressurised baskets, only had it 5 minutes, lol! At the same time I want to get a decent grinder, have very quickly learnt that a bog standard burr grinder is not good enough for espresso so scouring eBay for a bargain!


----------



## Bernard

Just one more question, the filters I have for my Dedica are pressurised, they don't look to be serviceable in any way. I bought the machine second hand from a chap that claimed not to have really looked after it too well and you could tell from the taste of the espresso it produced, I've cleaned the Portafilter, grouphead and descaled it, now I'm starting to wonder if on the pressurised filter you would get manky coffee oils between the mesh and the outer part? Does that make sense? Also, currently no point going non pressurised till we get a decent grinder, so this may chivvy on that upgrade!


----------



## bubbles

Bernard said:


> Just one more question, the filters I have for my Dedica are pressurised, they don't look to be serviceable in any way. I bought the machine second hand from a chap that claimed not to have really looked after it too well and you could tell from the taste of the espresso it produced, I've cleaned the Portafilter, grouphead and descaled it, now I'm starting to wonder if on the pressurised filter you would get manky coffee oils between the mesh and the outer part? Does that make sense? Also, currently no point going non pressurised till we get a decent grinder, so this may chivvy on that upgrade!


which dedica do you have the ec680 or ec685? The ec685 the newer model that says hot milk/cappuccino on the steam arm it has newer baskets and has a little black rubber piece in the basket pull the rubber piece and the filter removes for better cleaning, stops the oils yout talking about getting trapped between the 2 layers.

if it the older style baskets soak them in cafiza to remove the oils just wash well before use.

Purchase seome 51mm unpresuurized baskets offe ebay, will help you get a better espresso as long as you have a grinder capable of grinding fine enough.

don't install the racncillio arm it leaks and is very difficult to do, adapt the arm already on the dedica, use the inner rubber tube to froth with, to hold it on place cut the outer steel tube as short as you can but long enough to put back on the machine and lock the inner rubber tube in place.

ultimately though you will want to updgrade machine .


----------



## lynxv3

bubbles said:


> which dedica do you have the ec680 or ec685? The ec685 the newer model that says hot milk/cappuccino on the steam arm it has newer baskets and has a little black rubber piece in the basket pull the rubber piece and the filter removes for better cleaning, stops the oils yout talking about getting trapped between the 2 layers.
> 
> if it the older style baskets soak them in cafiza to remove the oils just wash well before use.
> 
> Purchase seome 51mm unpresuurized baskets offe ebay, will help you get a better espresso as long as you have a grinder capable of grinding fine enough.
> 
> don't install the racncillio arm it leaks and is very difficult to do, adapt the arm already on the dedica, use the inner rubber tube to froth with, to hold it on place cut the outer steel tube as short as you can but long enough to put back on the machine and lock the inner rubber tube in place.
> 
> ultimately though you will want to updgrade machine .


I have the ec680 and can tell you that the Rancillio wand is a God send! Mine doesn't leak at all, but when I was using it for the first time I noticed that it leaked between the steam tip and wand but a tightening of the steam tip with a pair of pliers sorted that out.

I used to use the inner rubber tube but it's very hit and miss because you have to get your angles and placement of the milk jug just right in order to get the right foam texture. With the Rancillio wand, I get perfect micro foam pretty much 99% of the time.

The rubber tube did teach me a lot about how to get the milk rolling and all of that but would've been a lot easier and faster to get there with the wand.

FYI I've got a 51mm tamper and a spare portafilter holder (not the only "barista" in the house unfortunately) on the way so we'll see how that goes.

I agree with @bubbles though, we'll be wanting to upgrade at some point (I am







)


----------



## Bernard

Hey bubbles, cheers for the reply, I was told it was an EC685 but I'm guessing it's the EC680 as the wand doesn't state cappucino/hot milk on it and the baskets don't have the rubber seals. I don't have a good enough grinder currently to get fine enough for espresso so not sure an unpressurised basket is worth while at the moment. Agree'd, will likely upgrade this machine at some point, but in the mean time I'm happy to get to grips with everything. What I would really like to know is whether the pressurised baskets I do have would have rancid oils between the surfaces and whether there is a work around to clean it out? soak in vinegar/bicarb or similar, or just horse on and get a decent grinder and unpressurised baskets?


----------



## Bernard

I've also had a shot with the rubber tube with no luck, although I'm just a beginner, first things first, grinder


----------



## bubbles

Bernard said:


> Hey bubbles, cheers for the reply, I was told it was an EC685 but I'm guessing it's the EC680 as the wand doesn't state cappucino/hot milk on it and the baskets don't have the rubber seals. I don't have a good enough grinder currently to get fine enough for espresso so not sure an unpressurised basket is worth while at the moment. Agree'd, will likely upgrade this machine at some point, but in the mean time I'm happy to get to grips with everything. What I would really like to know is whether the pressurised baskets I do have would have rancid oils between the surfaces and whether there is a work around to clean it out? soak in vinegar/bicarb or similar, or just horse on and get a decent grinder and unpressurised baskets?


yes its possible the baskets could have rancid oil between the layers of the basket, given they are double walled.

try soaking them in cafiza best thing to clean them but make sure you rinse it really well with clean water before using them again.

Try also just putting the baskets in the portafilter with no coffee and run the hot water through the baskets as if you were making an espresso this really helps to clean out the baskets also.


----------



## Bernard

So I've got myself a Fracino Grinder which I think is a rebadged Ascaso i2, widely discredited but hey ho, better then the blade thing before. Still waiting on the non-pressurised basket to turn up and have the rancilio steam wand. Hoping to get something resembling a decent coffee soon, watch this space


----------



## Ste7e

I've just got one of these plus a bottomless PF.

I can't get the machine to deliver an 18g shot! Does anyone else have this problem?

The machine starts, does the pre-infusion, tried to pump for a few seconds then stops and flashes the three lights.

The same thing happens with the pressurised filters if I put a bit too much in. I probably put in 15 or 16g and had the same problem.

Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------

